# I'm a star!



## Puscas (Jan 2, 2007)

Has anybody ever visitid the Museum of the Moving Image in Queens? Interesting stuff there for photogs, but also very funny. You can 'become' your favorite movie hero by standing in front of a photo screen. How about this: me being Indiana Jones and me being Bruce Lee...













We had a lot of fun there!



pascal


----------



## oldnavy170 (Jan 2, 2007)

Hahhahahaha...,the second one is way too funny!!!!!!


----------



## Brienicole (Jan 3, 2007)

the second one is hillarious.. and the first one you look mel gibsonish!!


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 4, 2007)

Hey, cool. How do they do it?
And well, during the four days we had in NYC (that having been the first and so far also only time we ever were there) we had to give our time to the BIG tourist things (ESB, to mention only one, definitely the biggest) and did not have time for specific things such as this museum.
Now, however, I will store this information in my mind for another visit. I am intent on going to NYC again some time!

And watch out: you might - just might  - find yourself in the TPF (male) Hottie-thread all of a sudden!?!?!?? Down in the Off Topics! Oh yeah


----------



## Puscas (Jan 4, 2007)

@LaFoto: well if you come to NY, this is really a fun museum to go to. As for these pics: you stand in front of a screen/mirror and after you have choosen your favorite movie star on a computer, they project that image on the screen. Without the head, because that's where your own head is. 
Looking at them now, I see that the first one doesn't look like Indy that much, but that's because there's no hat and you can only see the top half (the screen shows the entire body, this is not a really good picture)


Yeah and I gladly use Bruce Lee's body just to get into the hotties thread....:lmao:. I have no shame.



pascal


----------



## Puscas (Jan 4, 2007)

Brienicole said:


> ...you look mel gibsonish!!




uh oh...I sure hope you don't mean 'drunk and ranting'. 





pascal


----------



## JonK (Jan 12, 2007)

hahaha....love that second one but you look more petrified than ready to go at it with those nunchuks or whatever they are...thanks for a good laugh


----------



## ShaCow (Jan 12, 2007)

hahaa I love the bruce lee one


----------



## Puscas (Jan 12, 2007)

JonK said:


> hahaha....love that second one but you look more petrified than ready to go at it with those nunchuks or whatever they are...thanks for a good laugh




yeah, I'm a lover, not a fighter...






pascal


----------

